# How far away can you live?



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Is there a Civil Service Law that states if you are a full-time or reserve officer that you have to live within a certain amount of mileage from the town that employs you :?: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Yes. Here it is:

Chapter 41: Section 99A Members of regular police or fire department and fire alarm division; residence outside city or town

Section 99A. Any member of the regular police or fire department and fire alarm division of a city or town appointed subsequent to August first, nineteen hundred and seventy-eight shall reside within fifteen miles of the limits of said city or town. Said distance shall be measured from the closest border limits of said city or town in which said member is employed to the closest border limits of the city or town in which said member lives; provided however, if any said city or town by local ordinance or by-law to which the provisions of paragraph (d) of section seven of chapter one hundred and fifty E of the General Laws shall apply, or by collective bargaining agreement shall require the members of a regular police or fire department appointed on or after August first, nineteen hundred and seventy-eight to be residents of such city or town, the provision of such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement shall supersede the provision of this section and provided further such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement shall apply only to those members of a regular police or fire department appointed subsequent to the adoption of such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

That was quick....Thanks a lot.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And that's 15 miles as the crow flies...


----------

